# Who would you cast as who in a gaunt's ghost movie series?



## GrimzagGorwazza

I was talking to one of my friends and we both agreed the a gaunt's ghosts film would be pretty cool, the question is, if you were the casting director and had an unlimited budget who would you cast for which parts agross the series. 

So far the ones i came up with are as follows.

"Mad" Hlaine Larkin = Jeremy Irons









Some of you might recognise him from Eragon or Die hard with Avengance. Look at that face and tell me that it doesn't look like the face of a battle weary aging sniper.


Llijah Cuu = Vin Deisel 









Hear me out on this one, i know he doesn't fit the physical description of Cuu at all. However can you imagine anyone saying the line "Sure as sure" with as much menace as the quiet whispered tones as Richard B Riddick?


Noches Sturm = Stephen Fry










Stephen has a naturally superior tone and whilst he's usually a comedian i'm sure he could put on a perfectly serious character. Also his smarmy little smirk is just the sort of condescending look i imagine Sturm giving. 


"Shoggy" Domor = Lee Evans








Another comedian though again i feel he could do drama and action well. I don't know why but i always invisioned Domor with lee evans head and massive binoculars mounted on his face. 


So what do you think? Who would you get to play certain characters and why?


----------



## Cowlicker16

Haven't read the books but I gotta say there is no movie that can be bad if it was to star Russel Crowe


----------



## Captain Galus

*Olga Kurylenko as Tona Criid*

I would so fucking see this movie.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Hmmm i made a post about this on the TV and Movie boards, no one replied lol, should have posted it here. Will copy and past my answer in then. But first.

Lee Evans, just no for Domor imo. Im sure Domors meant to be a strong, tough character and i just don't think Evans has the look or ability to pull it off.

Vin Diesel could probably play a very good Cuu, the only problem being Cuu is quite small and lean, and pretty sure had a high voice. None of these things are Vin Diesel unfounaetly.

Olga Kurylenko for Criid? Really? Tell me your basing that just to have someone that hot in it. She could never do Criid. The pefect Criid for me is Katee Sackhoff of the Battlestar Galactica fame, she is perfect for the role.










Don't just base it off looks, think of actors who not only fit the characters description(if they even have one) but also on whether they could act out that role. Heres some of mine, you'll notice most are actors from tv shows anyway, as i believe there is a very big difference between a film actors ability and a tv series actor.


Colonel-Commisar Ibram Gaunt - Damien Lewis
- I actually had a real hard time trying to think of someone who could capture the role of Gaunt propperly, and even then im not eniterly happy with my choice. But based off Damiens performance in Band of Brothers as Winters, i think he could pull it off

Major Elim Rawne - Matthew Settle
Another Band of Brothers actor you'll notice, but seriously after watching him play Spiers, i've not doubt he could do an amazing job as Rawne. He's got the handsome yet deadly look to him i think, he can easily portray that intimidating command role.

Colonel Colm Corbec - Jeffery Dean Morgan
- Another hard one to cast and one i thought long and hard on. But in the end i think Morgan could both pull off the gentle character of Corbec whilst still portraying that commanding role and give him a big bushy beard and hair and i think he could look the part aswell, granted a bit shorter than Colm i think.

Captain Ban Daur - Jamie Lee Bamber
- He was one of the first choices i made and for me could fit the role perfectly. He's got the Daur look of looking and sounding like hes from a good background and as a result be underestimated, but could actually command extremely well and effectively. And pull off Daurs charm at the same time.

Chief Medic Tolin Dorden - Tony Amendola 
- Alot of you will know him for his role as Bra'tac in Stargate. This is a casting in which i feel i fell more for the looks part than the role, as he does seem a bit too aggressive and wild to play the calm non-combatant Dorden. But i dunno, for some reason i just picked him

Sergeant Tona Criid - Katee Sackhoff
- If you've watched Battlestar Galactica i think you'll agree with me, if you haven't, then watch it. She is another role which i found all too easy to cast.

Major Gol Kolea - Neil Mcdonough
- Again of the Band of Brothers fame. And once again from his performance in both that and other films and shows, i feel he could play the part very well and has the look of Kolea(imo)

Flame-Trooper Brostin - Adam Baldwin
- Brostin has to have someone big, intimidating, a slight malcontent and funny actor to play him. Baldwin fits all of these roles, when i read the books he is even who i imagine Brostin to be. 

Adjutant Murt Feygor - Zachary Quinto
- From acting Sylar he just oozes that ruthlessness and not to be trusted attitude of Feygor.

Surgeon Ana Curth - Jennifer Garner
- Again someone who fromt he very start has been the image of Curth for me when i read the books. Think she has the looks to play Curth and could very well play the role aswell. Another strong contender for me is Maria Bello

Sniper Jessi Banda - Eliza Dushku
- Got the looks, spunky flirty attitude and ability to play Banda perfectly i think, probably a bit too small of a role for an actress of her status, but i still think she's a dead ringer for Banda

Scout-Trooper Wes Maggs - Jensen Ackles
- Brilliant actor who can both play the likeable, serious and light hearted comic relief role which Maggs seems to be filling

That's all the cast i can think about for now, below are the other Ghosts i feel are the other main characters of the book awith significant parts and as such need someone, but i just can't think of the right person for any of them just yet. 


Sergeant Dermot Caffran
Scout Sergeant Oan Mkoll
Scout Trooper Bonin
Scout Trooper Mkvenner
Vox-Officer, Adjutant Beltayn
Master Sniper Larkin
Sergeant Ceglan Varl
Ayatani Zweil
Eszrah ap Niht
Commisar Viktor Hark
Captain Flynn Meryn
Captiain 'Shoggy' Domor
Sergeant Agun Soric
Trooper Brin Milo
Trooper Lijah Cuu
Trooper Bragg
Major Braden Baskevyl
Junior Commisar Nahum Ludd
Adjutant Dalin Criid
Trooper Rhen Merrt


----------



## Sacred Feth

I might post a proper list later, but I always thought Gordon Kennedy would make a great Corbec.


----------



## Diatribe1974

I hate to say it, but they'll probably all need to be British, as I'm reading the GG "The Founding" Omnibus, I'm hearing them all speak with a British accent.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Diatribe1974 said:


> I hate to say it, but they'll probably all need to be British, as I'm reading the GG "The Founding" Omnibus, I'm hearing them all speak with a British accent.


I agree with this, at least all of the Tanith should be brits or people who can pull off a good british accent. I don't think it would matter too much if there was a mix of accents amongst the Verghasites or even the Commisars.


----------



## demonictalkin56

Major Elim Rawne - Sean Pertwee. I think he would suit the muderous ruthlessness that characterises him

I also like Stephen Fry as Sturm but I raise you Brian Cox (not the Prof)


----------



## Angel of Blood

I really like Sean Pertwee, but i just don't see Rawne as a cockney.


----------



## forkmaster

demonictalkin56 said:


> Major Elim Rawne - Sean Pertwee. I think he would suit the muderous ruthlessness that characterises him
> 
> I also like Stephen Fry as Sturm but I raise you Brian Cox (not the Prof)


I second him. He's totally Sturm in X2 and in the Bourne movies. Eliminating everyone to save his own sorry ass.


----------



## cheeto

Angel of Blood said:


> Olga Kurylenko for Criid? Really? Tell me your basing that just to have someone that hot in it. She could never do Criid. The pefect Criid for me is Katee Sackhoff of the Battlestar Galactica fame, she is perfect for the role.


These are always fun topics. My brother and I would go on about things like this with books like teh Wheel of Time series, Game of Thrones and of course 40k stuff. And guess what! Game of Thrones just became an HBO (or maybe it was Showtime) mini series.

That said... your Criid sucks :aggressive: lol

Well ok, she doesn't suck at all, but I can totally see Criid being played by Olga. Just give her a spiky haircut, die it some strange color and throw some tattoos on her and BAM!!! 

I think the rest of your picks pretty much kick ass, except for Sturm. Isn't he described as a handsom, rogue-ish looking guy? I actually think Sean Pertwee fits that description pretty well. Of course I could be wrong about that.

The thing of it is that with a cast like this, it would take a fortune to produce, so producers are more likely to go to b list actors just to make it happen, which I happen to think is pretty cool. Call me crazy, but I think acting is incredibly easy, and it's nice to see fresh faces, especially in casting for the 40k universe.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Really? Have you seen Battlestar Galactica? Katee Sackhoffs acting in that makes me certain she could play Criid very, very well. And shes already got the relative look, she has short hair in some part of Galactica aswell, she can play a command and combat role very well. Where as ive only ever seen Olga play the fragile type characters, i just can't imagine her being the super tough, spunky, leader that Criid is. And i just don't see Criid as a Russian.

Sturm i could see being played by Pertwee. It's Rawne i don't see Pertwee playing.


----------



## cheeto

Angel of Blood said:


> Really? Have you seen Battlestar Galactica? Katee Sackhoffs acting in that makes me certain she could play Criid very, very well. And shes already got the relative look, she has short hair in some part of Galactica aswell, she can play a command and combat role very well. Where as ive only ever seen Olga play the fragile type characters, i just can't imagine her being the super tough, spunky, leader that Criid is. And i just don't see Criid as a Russian.
> 
> Sturm i could see being played by Pertwee. It's Rawne i don't see Pertwee playing.


Really, but it's really just a matter of opinion. I just think katee's features aren't right. Too smooth somehow, not that it matters... A story this big would likely only be a disappointment if they bothered to produce it. I would love to be proven wrong in that :grin:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I'm surprised Sean Bean hasn't come up anywhere tbh, personality wise i'm sure he could play Gaunt but doesn't really look the part. 

How about Ryan Reynolds as Varl?
The annoying thing is i was at work the other day and thought of somone who could totally be zweil but can't remember who, as i work in a video store i can't even use the "what was i thinking about or talking about when i rmeembered it?" trick.

oh Jonathan Frakes as Colm Corbec.

Wil Wheaton as Meryn?


----------



## demonictalkin56

Actually I think Bean could play a lesser part like Feygor quite well.

Also I have just had an idea for Cuu; what do we think of Marc Warren?

And while im not exactly sure who he could play I do think that the mighty John Simm would not disappoint. Thinking about it maybe Caff?

What about the big boys like Mkvenner? 

And as one last idea although again i have no idea who they could play.....Nathan Fillion?


----------



## Baron Spikey

demonictalkin56 said:


> And as one last idea although again i have no idea who they could play.....Nathan Fillion?


Nathan Fillion, Ryan Reynolds, and Jensen Ackles all in one series? Hell I'd watch it no matter what it was about for that kind of line up.


----------



## Angel of Blood

John Simm is far too old to play Caff, remember Caff is meant to be one of the youngest Ghosts.


----------



## demonictalkin56

hmmmm bugger you have me there!

I don't know why but Aidan Turner popped into my head, maybe not for Caff but he is a very good actor


----------



## demonictalkin56

Aha got a fantastic one for Zweil......Ladies, Gentlemen and Xenos i give you Brian Blessed?! 

(not seriously but imagine it)


----------



## Phoebus

Gaunt and most of the higher-echelon Imperial Guard officers should probably be solid British or continental European actors (to get that range of accents). I would use American actors in such a capacity only if they were older/possessed an amount of gravity. I mean no disrespect when I say this, but European actors tend to be "earthier", whereas younger American actors too often fall in the Hollywood mold of fresh faces--and thus are kind of contrary to the grim, gritty universe of 40k.

The Tanith, on the other hand, should probably either come from Scots, Irish, or Welsh casts (one of the above, not all three), if you ask me. The books make a point of differentiating their "sing-song" accent from those of other Imperials. The Verghast contingent might be addresed by Eastern European actors--though that's just me looking for contrasting accents.

With that in mind, here's my prospective cast. Keep in mind that I'm trying to be realistic about this--as in, a cast that would not bankrupt a small nation...

Damien Lewis was great in Band of Brothers, but I wonder if he could play a truly dynamic character--Major Winters being a more conventional leader/officer. Consider, if you will, Kevin McKidd, who played Centurion Lucius Verenus for HBO/BBC's "Rome". Tell me that man couldn't nail that Commissar/Colonel/hardass/inspirational/has soft feelings after all hybrid. Bonus--he practically LOOKS like Gaunt, as described.










I know I'll catch a lot of shit for saying it, but I can totally see Colin Farrel doing a solid Elim Rawne. Plus, again, he looks like the guy--dark, handsome, dangerous, stocky.

The thing to remember about Colm Corbec is that he's big, tough, and friendly-looking, but he's also an older guy. Brendan Gleeson fits him perfectly, I think (with some darker hair color, admittedly). He matches size with a sort of gleefulness, and, like Farrel, has the Scots-Irish accent consistency.

For Feygor, I was actually thinking of Dominic Monaghanafter an intensive trainin regiment in the gym. His turn as a heroin junkie in "Lost" has shown he can do shifty and devious.

Going back to the "Eastern Europeans for Verghast" theme, Kurilenko in that sense might be a better Curth than a Criid.

Where Tona Criid, is concerned, though, I agree with Angel of Blood's choice. An actress that can pull off that kind of "Starbuck" can summon the recquisite mix of leader/rebel that Criid was. In that sense, I'd sacrifice accent.

I'll try to think up some more later...

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Now that you've said him i also quite like the idea of Dominic Monaghan as Beltayn for some reason. I have a perfect image of him saying "somethings awry sir".

Kevin Mckidd! How could i miss him off the list. The only problem of course where the accent is concered is that Gaunt isn't Tanith and would have a very different accent. Although as seen from Greys Anatomy he can do a very solid, convincing american accent.

I dunno about Gleeson, he just for me personally doesn't fit Colm at all. Each to there own though. 

I do agree with Farrall for Rawne now that you say it though. Easily got the dark attitude to do it.

Tryin to think of other welsh, scottish, irish actors now who could do potential roles. Ewan McGregor, Gerard Butler, James Mcavoy, Ioan Grufudd, Cilian Murphy, Billy Boyd,


----------



## Phoebus

McKidd does a good job of ditching his Scots accent, though. See "Rome"--he sounds very proper, perhaps even a bit TOO proper for a Plebe Centurion. :wink:

McAvoy could fill a number of roles easily. He strikes me as a good Caffran (boyish, friendly looking) at best, though.

Gruffud could do a very nice Flyn Meryn (at least in a movie based on the latter years)...

Cilian Murphy... Good one. I would either cast him as Junior Commissar Ludd.

Billy Boyd strikes me as a good Varl--a joker and a showman.

Ciarán Hinds (also from "Rome") as Chief Medic Dorden!

EDIT: I'll tell you what. I'll give you Monghan as Beltayn, but unless you can come up with a better Colm Corbec than Gleeson (who is big, jovial, and older), you have to suck it up and compromise there.

EDIT 2: And, of course, Jeffrey Dean Morgan, from "Watchmen" as Brostin. Come on, look at that picture--the man was born to be a Ghost Flame-Trooper. He'll be our one "fake accent exception". :wink:

Man, all in all, this cast seems pretty kick ass. And affordable, really. Good actors, but not expensive by any means.

Now, to win the Powerball lottery... get Clint Langley to provide all of the concept artwork for buildings, vehicles, and villains, and convince the American public to see an NC-17 movie where the good guys sometimes make Nazis look like choir boys...


----------



## AK74Bob

You can't have Vorenus without Pullo...:grin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I'd cast Jezlad and Myself as two of the highest ranked ghosts. Jez has movie experience, and i acting experience plus a height advantage. who doesn't want a 7ft actor to play in their movie. plus i'm a sneaky bitch.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Not really sure about who would fill up which roles, but I'm going for the following actors as potential Ghosts:

Sean Bean (Ovbious choice, but probably not as Gaunt as most people will immediatly think that this is Sharpe)
Ewan McGregor (Star Wars Prequels, Obi Wan Kenobi)
Jeremy Irons (Eragon, Brom)
Eric Bana (Black Hawk Down, Hoot)
Russell Crowe (Gladiator, Maximus)

These are just a few that I came up with without going into much research. If I did, I could probably come up with about 15-20 actors. Haven't decided who'll play which roles, though.


----------



## Angel of Blood

But there in lies the problem. Alot of those actors are very good actors, and i could list a heap of other good actors. But alot of them just don't fit the Ghosts for one reason or another imo. Got to cast each character with a person in mind for them. Not cast an actor in a role simply because we want that actor. Eg. Crowe is great, but i just can't imagine him as any of the Ghosts


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I like Billy Conolley As Zweil or Dordon, i think he could pull off either. The scots accent places him quite readily in the possible tanith box. But we all know he can grow an awesome beard and has both the stern personality and possibley the cheeky unhinged characteristic that could pulloff Zweil quite well.


----------



## Phoebus

Billy Connolly as Zweil sounds great!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

the only problem is, you pack too many stars into a movie it'll end up like the "expendables". it'll fucking suck, in other words. with all members hogging the spotlight equally. However, i wouldn't mind seeing Embeth Davidtz as Curth. yummy.  you may remember her in such films as _Army of Darkness_ and _Schindler's List_

CP


----------



## Phoebus

I hear you, 100%. If you look at the lists Angel of Blood and I were coming up with, we intentionally focused (primarily) on good actors that don't necessarily get "leading man" billings... Even Colin Farrell is now featured mostly in smaller venues since his career took a bit of a dive. I have to keep it realistic, since even if I win the Powerball I'll ultimately be limited on who I can cast in this flick. :wink:


----------



## cheeto

Phoebus said:


> Damien Lewis was great in Band of Brothers, but I wonder if he could play a truly dynamic character--Major Winters being a more conventional leader/officer. Consider, if you will, Kevin McKidd, who played Centurion Lucius Verenus for HBO/BBC's "Rome". Tell me that man couldn't nail that Commissar/Colonel/hardass/inspirational/has soft feelings after all hybrid. Bonus--he practically LOOKS like Gaunt, as described.


Good choice on both accounts though I would have to lean towards Lewis, if only because I think he can pull off the large and yet lean physique that Gaunt has. I also think Lewis has the sharper facial features that fit the bill as well. Somehow, McKidd just doesn't seem sharp enough to me to be a Gaunt, probably because of how he pulled off Verenus in Rome (which he was great in btw : )



Phoebus said:


> I know I'll catch a lot of shit for saying it, but...


Yeah... about that... 



Phoebus said:


> I can totally see Colin Farrel doing a solid Elim Rawne. Plus, again, he looks like the guy--dark, handsome, dangerous, stocky.


I love that you acknowledge the shit you would get for saying it... So here we go... haha I totally see why you think so. He does seem to fit the bill. That said, only Michael Mann has ever successfully casted Ferrel in a movie, meaning that his directing trumped Farrel's bad acting. I would be so disappointed to see Ferrel in any movie. Might be just my personal opinion, but the guy is a movie killer. Definitely has the look, but not the talent.


----------



## demonictalkin56

Kevin McKidd also played a very good squaddie in "Dog Soldiers"

Also Liam Cunningham who played the bar steward in that film would I think play a very good Dorden


----------



## Stabed

demonictalkin56 said:


> Major Elim Rawne - Sean Pertwee. I think he would suit the muderous ruthlessness that characterises him
> 
> I also like Stephen Fry as Sturm but I raise you Brian Cox (not the Prof)


After watching him in the Mentalist i will always see Malcolm McDowell as Sturml


----------



## vulcan666

to play chuu you need some one who can really scare people, and i belive his name is Elija wood, i know he played a hoobit but his performance in sin city was great and i belive that he has played as a football hooligan as well.
for gaunt how about gerald butler from 300?


----------



## demonictalkin56

Granted wood was fairly freaky in sin city but I just don't see him as remotely threatening. Now Marc Warren as Mr Teatime....thats someone you don't want to mess with!


----------



## cheeto

Commissar Ploss said:


> the only problem is, you pack too many stars into a movie it'll end up like the "expendables". it'll fucking suck, in other words. with all members hogging the spotlight equally. However, i wouldn't mind seeing Embeth Davidtz as Curth. yummy.  you may remember her in such films as _Army of Darkness_ and _Schindler's List_
> 
> CP



I still think that with a large cast like this, turn to b list actors. Lets just admit one thing. Acting is simple. We don't need a bunch of a listers hogging the budget and cutting the story short because it costs more to make than it will see in returns. Just pick one perfect actor for Gaunt, and maybe Corbec and Rawne. The rest... unheard of b listers who will do great so long as the show has a great director.


----------



## deathbringer

demonictalkin56 said:


> Aha got a fantastic one for Zweil......Ladies, Gentlemen and Xenos i give you Brian Blessed?!
> 
> (not seriously but imagine it)


brian blessed could play any role and i would love it
including tona crid
well maybe not

may i second the vote for colin farrell and finally add jason statham into the mix for llijah cluh
leaner and just as menacing


----------

